# Cheap And Cheerful Swiss Pin-Set Ticker.



## Jeorge (Mar 31, 2008)

Given to me by a local watchmaker, a Swiss pin-pallet escapement PW of unknown provenance - Stem and Crown taken from a 1920'sish Gunmetal jobbie, Hands and crystal from a Smith's something-or-other 










Does anyone recognise this movement? I need to somehow figure out a stem detent system... (Forgive the dolefully naff photos, Life's too short to set up my macro equipment )










(Screws Badly blued by me) One single jewel, nothing spectacular but it still looks pretty.










Pallet fork requires a new pin,(something else that can be nicked from the Smith's)










If you require more photos, please feel free to ask 

Jeorge


----------



## Jeorge (Mar 31, 2008)

Anyone? I'd really like to get this one going again


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Sorry, cannot say anything about the manufacturer. Its at this time a cheap swiss pocket watch with a pin lever escapement (?)...

Andreas


----------

